# Are you a screamer/moaner?



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

What is meant by screaming? Why would you scream?


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm pretty much silent, but my wife usually gets pretty loud after awhile. Can be a turn on but also a bit of a problem with kids in the house or at a hotel, lol.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

CaMiMa said:


> :sad:


Oh no, not the weepy face. NOT THE WEEPY FACE. I cannot handle that.

Well what works for me is also what works for a lot of women (but not all). Be rough, don't go gentle at all. If you have to hit him a bit or "squeeze" like you're trying to kill it that can work wonders. Also teasing. Touching in places sensitive to. 

You know, the basics. Won't get into elaborate details about what she did. Leave the rest to your INFP imagination


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

I moan loud, But not scream. Scream is for the extremely bored & over exaggerated.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes to both. I can't even hear myself half the time but others have told me I'm rather loud and it's got me caught when having sex in places I probably shouldn't.


----------



## o ellen (May 10, 2013)

mmmmm.. MMMMM.. oooooOOOOO. YES.. YES (GROWLS) OOOO GOD YES.. MMMM. YES. YES. A A AA AA...(I need to go find M now.. ) Hi sweet. I was just thinking about you. Come ear.. kitty misses you sooooo much..)


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

if you only knew


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> What is meant by screaming? Why would you scream?


I know, right? That seems like more of a cats thing, what with the stingray barbed penises they have and such.










NEEEEOOOOOWWWWWW!!!! :angry:


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I know, right? That seems like more of a cats thing, what with the stingray barbed penises they have and such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:crazy:
lol
Screaming is like a cry for help. Unless, it's some weird violent sex, I don't get it. 
Maybe I've done it without realizing it.. 
I've made noise, yes.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> :crazy:
> lol
> Screaming is like a cry for help. Unless, it's some weird violent sex, I don't get it.
> Maybe I've done it without realizing it..
> I've made noise, yes.


I've never been made to scream myself personally. Made someone else moan a good decent bit though. roud: But that's all I'll divulge.

Maybe in the context of a fit of passion I could see it. Like if some drop-dead-gorgeous rock star is slipping the salami to you. I mean, I've had some wild fantasies about Joan Jett and the chick from Blondie.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

bluekitdon said:


> I'm pretty much silent, but my wife usually gets pretty loud after awhile. Can be a turn on but also a bit of a problem with kids in the house or at a hotel, lol.


Not neccessarily in a hotel, lots of us like to listen!

Maybe haven't been with the right girl, but I am pretty quiet.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm pretty close to silent.


----------



## Marie Claire (Aug 12, 2011)

I scream my head off! :laughing:


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

First because my first thought when reading Promethea's post was an 80s-reflex thought of "I'll have what she's having":



Promethea said:


> "Oh fuck.. oh god.. oh my god.. fuck.. oohhhh.. oohhhhhh.. fuuuuuck.. oh my fucking GOD.. OHHH OHHHH UUUHHHHHHHHhhhhhhfuuuuckk *pants heavily*"







Second, my answer to the question is: depends on the person I'm with.

In general in the past, I've tended toward quiet - not silent, but quiet.

HOWEVER. With my mate - and ONLY with my mate - I am very vocal. I don't know if it's screaming, exactly (from pleasure) but something close. It's so weird because I really haven't been so loud with anyone else and I have certainly enjoyed sex in the past, just did so relatively quietly. But with my mate, I'm freaking LOUD. Like if I have to silence myself, it's like I'm suppressing something and constraint is not a good feeling. This made life difficult when we were staying in a place where people could hear us and we had to be oh so quiet. Grr. Thankfully our current and future bedrooms have no shared walls.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

I really enjoy it when girls moan loudly or make noises or dirty talk. I made a topic on this before. 

But when the girl's very quiet I think I'd go impotent

That's probably some kind of complex but every so often I ask my partner to like, dirty talk me or make more noises

It can get awkward if our chemistry is already so-so


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

"... merely yawned and said: 'Let's have a cigarette.'" - _Beds in the East, Anthony Burgess._


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Someone I like:
I don't really moan OR scream. :shocked: I prefer to whisper, or be as quiet as possible because I'm scared of waking other people up, lol. With my ex, I would whisper dirty talk/role play talk mixed in with endearments and tell him about my day. He was a pretty good listener. He'd say "mm hmm" and "really?" and "yeah?" even as he was banging away. I just HATE complete silence. :sad: 

Just a fling:
Yeah, dirty talk, some breathlessness, telling him what to do and what I like (lol) and a bit more aggression. I don't moan or scream, but I love dirty talk, and if he calls me any endearing names or does something I don't like, I push him off.


----------



## neonolive (May 22, 2013)

hmm--personal..BUT

deffo a big Moaner..and i don't mean that Monday morning feeling either kind of moaning


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

yeah


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I can be quiet when I want to be or when my partner "instructs" me to not make a sound while he's testing the living fuckin daylights out of my "restraint". Hell, I can pleasure myself in the same bed as a friend or whoever and have a series of multiple orgasms without making a sound. 


Now, when the above conditions don't apply, I moan loud and deep. I have a deep voice, anyway, for a woman. There's a gravelly quality to my "moaning" which my partners have found very sexy lol. I don't let out any porn-ish screams, because that dramatic shit would crack me up mid-session. But, when I am so painfully...intensely aroused that I can barely form words or keep my eyes open, I can scream pretty loudly.
@milti,

Gurl, teach me your damn ways! :laughing: HOW do you (and anyone else here) hold a conversation during sex? I can give directions, command/plead to be fucked hard as hell and so on, but I can't hold an actual conversation.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

@_milti_, I'm over here imagining you whispering..."then I went to Target and picked up some new throw pillows, then grabbed a coffee, which the barista got completely wrong; while heading home, I spilled the coffee in my car! It was a terrible day, and I'm just so happy you're fucking me right now". 

How exactly do you talk about your day?! I don't think I could do that.


----------



## foi_unbound (May 29, 2013)

for slight orgasms I moan for heavy duty orgasms i scream. I haven't screamed in quite awhile.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Boss said:


> Hell, I can pleasure myself in the same bed as a friend or whoever and have a series of multiple orgasms without making a sound.


Lol, that's how I learned to be quiet. I've had a lot of experience making out/almost-sex with a third person in the same room fast asleep. Oh, the joys of living in hostel. 


> Gurl, teach me your damn ways! :laughing: HOW do you (and anyone else here) hold a conversation during sex? I can give directions, command/plead to be fucked hard as hell and so on, but I can't hold an actual conversation.





Enfpleasantly said:


> @_milti_, I'm over here imagining you whispering..."then I went to Target and picked up some new throw pillows, then grabbed a coffee, which the barista got completely wrong; while heading home, I spilled the coffee in my car! It was a terrible day, and I'm just so happy you're fucking me right now".
> 
> How exactly do you talk about your day?! I don't think I could do that.


I don't talk about my day with people I'm having "just fun" with. But with a boyfriend it's different. Lol, how do I explain? The only way I can is to put up an audio clip or get my ex to explain, lol. Basically we would start kissing in the middle of a conversation, but the conversation would still be in my head and I'd have to get it out. I'd continue the story through the foreplay, the sex, pause for a bit at orgasm (mine), talk, pause at orgasm (his), and then snuggle down and continue the story (or finish it).

It might sound something like this (random story): 
"So... like I was saying... when do you have to be at the airport? 4 am? (Him: mm hmm) So... So we have to... like... book a taxi for midnight then... I'll call the guy tomorrow.... (kay) Have you printed your ticket (uh-uh)... I'm using the lab tomorrow... I have to print that last assignment anyway.... ('kay good) I couldn't submit it today (hmm?) cause there was no power in the lab.... I mean... They have to extend the deadline right.... (mm hmm) Wow that feels good, please don't stop" etc.

That's why my ex was great - he said he liked that quality in me.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

@milti


> I don't talk about my day with people I'm having "just fun" with. But with a boyfriend it's different. Lol, how do I explain? The only way I can is to put up an audio clip or get my ex to explain, lol. Basically we would start kissing in the middle of a conversation, but the conversation would still be in my head and I'd have to get it out. I'd continue the story through the foreplay, the sex, pause for a bit at orgasm (mine), talk, pause at orgasm (his), and then snuggle down and continue the story (or finish it).
> 
> It might sound something like this (random story):
> "So... like I was saying... when do you have to be at the airport? 4 am? (Him: mm hmm) So... So we have to... like... book a taxi for midnight then... I'll call the guy tomorrow.... (kay) Have you printed your ticket (uh-uh)... I'm using the lab tomorrow... I have to print that last assignment anyway.... ('kay good) I couldn't submit it today (hmm?) cause there was no power in the lab.... I mean... They have to extend the deadline right.... (mm hmm) Wow that feels good, please don't stop" etc.
> ...


Several thoughts come to mind:

1) I wish I could do that! If my mind was on things like that instead of stuff that turns me on, I don't think I'd get there. 
2) I think I love you a little...because this is seriously so cute.
3) It's really hot that he would answer you...even better that his responses were simply "mm hmmm", "Kay", etc. It's like he couldn't talk more than that, but was still able to at least answer you


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Enfpleasantly said:


> @_milti_
> 
> 
> Several thoughts come to mind:
> ...


 Haha... Thanks. He was pretty nice about it, yes, he liked many of my more annoying quirks.
I knew he was following the thread of the conversation even if he just responded with "mm hmm"s because if we picked it up at some later point again he would know the updated version. 

My mind is always talking, even if I'm quiet. I can't completely concentrate on one thing, not even sex. I can focus, but not for long. I mean, I try to be in the moment, but the second I get into it, I'm watching it from the outside (does that make sense?) and then my mind starts flashing AWKWARD SILENCE signs, lol. I just HATE silence with another person, I'll say anything that pops into my mind to drive it away.

I think it might be annoying to some people, but I guess I'm not insistent on it, or loud about it, like "listen to me NOW". No one I've ever been with has complained about it, and if I figured they might not like it, I just didn't talk.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I'm as silent as a grave. Or a doll. I even act like a doll too. Awesome, right?


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Enfpleasantly said:


> 3) It's really hot that he would answer you...even better that his responses were simply "mm hmmm", "Kay", etc. It's like he couldn't talk more than that, but was still able to at least answer you


*TOTALLY *agree! It's kinda sweet and really sexy for some reason. 



milti said:


> My mind is always talking, even if I'm quiet. I can't completely concentrate on one thing, not even sex. I can focus, but not for long. I mean, I try to be in the moment, but the second I get into it, I'm watching it from the outside (does that make sense?) and then my mind starts flashing AWKWARD SILENCE signs, lol. I just HATE silence with another person, I'll say anything that pops into my mind to drive it away.


Hahaha, I have the same problem. It's just that my mind is totally BLANK when I'm turned on. My thoughts become really incoherent and impossible to turn into sentences, so I find myself incapable of having a conversation. 

Which reminds me of a 'fantasy' I have: my SO making me tell him something while he's groping me or even going down on me. It would be *soo *hard to get words out, and I'm sure I'd lose my train of thought over and over. Just.. yummy.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a fantasy involving discussing dialectical materialism while shagging. Missionary only. Applicants apply via PM.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> men are silent usually but my ENFP screamed like a lady.
> 
> ENFP males? input? output?


Weird. That would be a bit awkward, and a turn of, though I wish more of them (Men) were more vocal.... but again, maybe not necessarily screaming!


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

@OMG WTF BRO I laugh every time I imagine the ENFP man screaming like a lady...I'd be like, dafuq?!


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> men are silent usually but my ENFP screamed like a lady.
> 
> ENFP males? input? output?


I'm pretty quiet but tend to grunt. If I'm really, really into it, I grunt pretty loud. If it's more "making love" , I am a ...manly moaner?...not sure how else to describe it. 

When I woman screams, moans or clearly is holding back doing either, the sexual satisfaction is seriously intensified. Just FYI. 

When they are quiet, I feel compelled to ask "did you?"...Not a fan of having to question that though(if the answer is no, I typically will continue with some form of sexual activity to correct that. But, that does depend on certain factors...sometimes, I'm exhausted after sex...I usually put a lot of effort in . 

I DO NOT SCREAM LIKE A LADY! (Though...maybe you're just that amazing:tongue.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

JaySH said:


> I'm pretty quiet but tend to grunt. If I'm really, really into it, I grunt pretty loud. If it's more "making love" , I am a ...manly moaner?...not sure how else to describe it.
> 
> When I woman screams, moans or clearly is holding back doing either, the sexual satisfaction is seriously intensified. Just FYI.
> 
> ...


I was wondering when an ENFP guy would chime in on this. I love the all caps emphasis on not screaming like a lady. For some reason, that line and the image makes me giggle so much!


----------



## LilyPhem (Mar 27, 2013)

What if you do both?

Depends on the skill of the person who's making me scream :wink:


----------



## Ahura Mazda (May 31, 2013)

I believe I'm a moaner, but I love girls that scream, they're sexy.


----------



## neonolive (May 22, 2013)

Orchidion said:


> Oh, yes! When I masturbate my whole neighborhood gets something interesting to hear.


erm too much info mate! gross


----------



## HouseOfFlux (May 18, 2013)

JaySH said:


> I'm pretty quiet but tend to grunt. If I'm really, really into it, I grunt pretty loud. If it's more "making love" , I am a ...manly moaner?...not sure how else to describe it.
> 
> When I woman screams, moans or clearly is holding back doing either, the sexual satisfaction is seriously intensified. Just FYI.
> 
> ...


The amount of porn I've watched would very much question the assumption that men don't scream like a woman XD 

Besides, I love it when people get vocal. Show me you're loving it!

fucking people, how do they work?


----------



## CaMiMa (Oct 22, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Which reminds me of a 'fantasy' I have: my SO making me tell him something while he's groping me or even going down on me. It would be *soo *hard to get words out, and I'm sure I'd lose my train of thought over and over. Just.. yummy.


It reminded me of this (women reading while stimulated by a vibrator):


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

If I'm very into it, I'm definitely a screamer, whether it's just during masturbation or with a partner. Since it's mostly been in my house with my brother and mother in nearby rooms, pillows to scream in are very much needed. There have been a couple times in the shower where I had to make up an excuse like the water suddenly got hot, or the shampoo got in my eyes XD


----------



## nothingbutfoma (Jan 30, 2013)

moans, yips, screams. though the scream is generally reserved for that mind bending g-spot orgasm


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Moaner?
I'd say if I began screaming it'd be a little awkward haha


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Moan, growl, snarl, pant, gasp, and screaming can happen depending on the orgasm. However, due to limited privacy, I am mostly very quiet. *sighs*


----------



## Qvinde (Jan 21, 2013)

If I am having an orgasm I can't help it.


----------



## Ahura Mazda (May 31, 2013)

MissyMaroon said:


> Moan, growl, snarl, pant, gasp, and screaming can happen depending on the orgasm. However, due to limited privacy, I am mostly very quiet. *sighs*


that should NEVER stop you, its so much better when you tell the world that you have reached a cathartic bliss.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

I start off with a moan and when I'm about to come, I end with a scream.:blushed:


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 8, 2010)

I definitely moan and I moan a lot if I feel very strongly for the other person. I just hope its not too girly...
I don't scream but I've cried a little.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

Both, depending on how good you are.  And whimpering, because I've mastered that. xD


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

It depends on how into it I am. 

I recently met this guy, for example, who I have not had sex with, but he has gone down on me, and I think he is quite possibly the best I've ever met. I thought I had met men who were good at this, but no, I think this guy's enthusiasm is erotic, as well as his technique, and I am pretty sure I did something close to screaming.

I am a pretty vocal person, so much so that when I was with my ESFP FWB he was always telling me to shhh shhh if he thought someone might hear us (we lived in the same house with his family, so this was deeply unacceptable to him, and understandably so, I guess).

I think I am only like this though when I am really enjoying sex, otherwise when I masturbate or have had "meh" sex I have been capable of being quieter.

I am capable of being quieter.

But I think people who are always totally quiet have issues.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Nekomata said:


> I'm as silent as a grave. Or a doll. I even act like a doll too. Awesome, right?


So you're saying you're a dead fuck?

That's not awesome.


----------



## Sofar (Jun 11, 2013)

A big shout!


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> ENFP males? input? output?


I lived with an ENFP male in college. He was a moaner--loud enough to hear downstairs--and they seemed to laugh a lot too.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Short shallow and heavy breathing. I guess sometimes I might be more vocal and say some things. I am not loud though.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

fourtines said:


> So you're saying you're a dead fuck?
> 
> That's not awesome.


It kinda is. I'd feel really awkward if I happened to do anything besides lie there during it, especially when it isn't something I want to do. *shrugs* so not really a dead fuck, more like an unwilling body~ xP


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Nekomata said:


> It kinda is. I'd feel really awkward if I happened to do anything besides lie there during it, especially when it isn't something I want to do. *shrugs* so not really a dead fuck, more like an unwilling body~ xP


 I dunno man, feedback is important. If I was doing the deed with a girl and she just lay back and thought of England it would hurt my self-esteem a lot.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I dunno man, feedback is important. If I was doing the deed with a girl and she just lay back and thought of England it would hurt my self-esteem a lot.


Generally though, I'm asexual and despite knowing that I don't like sex or feel anything, it doesn't stop my boyfriend in any way. I guess it hurt him a while back but these days he doesn't seem to care so much, so... I dunno o_o; I guess it's hard to just not lie there and take it, unless I decided to fake stuff, which I never do....


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

I'm a growler.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmm... I don't tend to scream or be loud. Heavy breathing, growling, grunting, some husky talking and throaty moans... I get more talky when nearing orgasm or during orgasm but that's about it. 

My SO on the other hand... :shocked: .... makes me glad we don't have neighbors...





Ahura Mazda said:


> that should NEVER stop you, its so much better when you tell the world that you have reached a cathartic bliss.


And then have the neighbors complain and you get an ASBO for the noise.



Nekomata said:


> Generally though, I'm asexual and despite knowing that I don't like sex or feel anything, it doesn't stop my boyfriend in any way. I guess it hurt him a while back but these days he doesn't seem to care so much, so... I dunno o_o; I guess it's hard to just not lie there and take it, unless I decided to fake stuff, which I never do....


Have you thought about... you know... finding someone compatible with you instead of being used like a sex doll? Just an idea...


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

I like screamers.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

I think making sex noises is only natural. But it's mean to do it when your ex-girlfriend/boyfriend is nearby, and you dumped her/him for a girl/boy that is hornier than s/he is, and you purposely make lots of noise to be a jerk(and to show how "manly" you are that you are so good in bed you make the woman scream)... 

I tend to be pretty loud if it's very passionate! I wish men would make more noise, it's HOT!!! Haha, I did date one guy that squealed like a porno star. It was hot but sometimes I had to laugh because it was so unusual.


----------



## Ahura Mazda (May 31, 2013)

ilphithra said:


> And then have the neighbors complain and you get an ASBO for the noise.


Maybe you would in Ireland, but not in China.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Ahura Mazda said:


> Maybe you would in Ireland, but not in China.


Actually, it would be extremely likely to happen in UK, not so much in Ireland.


----------

